

The Consequences of No Regard for Privacy - andrewljohnson

I have Google Alerts set up for various things, including my business partners, board, etc.<p>Today, I got an alert telling me one of these folks is friends with various people, courtesy of Facebook.<p>So, what this tells me is even if I set my privacy settings to maximum, my friends end up splaying my data all over the internet.<p>It may be time for an FB challenger again.
======
AlphaMonkey
You should have added "Ask HN" at the beginning. Maybe someone would have
replied.

